# Could some one help me with identifing my cats breed?



## SapphireDragon (Dec 11, 2013)

This has bugged me for awhile but i dont know my cats breed shes called a callio for being multi colored


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

If she looks like a calico then she probably is...which means she's a DSH. A domestic short haired cat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A picture would sure help!!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

More than likely a DSH. Unless she has long hair, of course.

But it would still be nice to see a photo, even if it is just so we can go, "awww."


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Calico is a coat color, nothing more. It means the cat is orange, black and white.

Your cat is a domestic shorthair. Meaning it is of unknown origin. 95% of cats are.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Calicos can be long-haired.


----------

